# A visitor from Asia on Long Island



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Well okay, not directly from Asia since there are plenty of pea fowl on Long Island, but I thought the story of a visiting pea cock was much less unpleasant than the story about coyotes in Nassau County. I hope they find the owner. Poor boy looks a little scruffy. He must have molted his pretty tail plumes. My chickens are molting now too.



https://patch.com/new-york/sachem/p...pets&utm_campaign=autopost&utm_content=sachem


----------



## snow0160 (Sep 20, 2016)

My parents neighborhood has a bird preserve and there are 10 peacocks. They are delightful! Their bird call is beautiful! It echoes across the lake. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

They can be loud (although I do like their call) and honestly they can be a bit aggressive. Hopefully the owners have a good amount of space for him. Right now he is in a very developed neighborhood. Part of me would like to have them as guardians, but BF would take Peeves and leave if I added them and my neighbors would be pretty ticked too I think.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

poor thing - I hope they find the owner.


----------



## snow0160 (Sep 20, 2016)

Oh yes! They are super loud! They also like to stop traffic. Maybeline, one of the peafowls got hit a few years ago and the neighborhood got super mad. People from outside of the neighborhood enjoy driving by to check out the homes and the peacocks. 

They make great guardians because sometimes they will scream if you come too close. My dad had no problems with his maltese. My mom learned how to feed them from the older neighbors. Once you feed them they come on a schedule lol. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------

